# Western Uni-mount Standard vs. HD Mount?



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Did Western ever make a heavy duty mount or do i have a custom one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You have the first design ('88-'94) mount 61440 which was later superseded by the 62330. Standard issue Western component.


----------

